# Drywall sanders



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Has anybody got any experience of the above? One of these bad boys...










Crack is I've got some (read that as a fair bit) of textured plasterwork in the hall, stairs and landing. It's been tested and free of any nasties.

I want a smooth finish to paint onto but the estimates to skim are coming out as being fairly expensive. Was considering giving this a go but no idea how good a finish is attainable and certainly for a DIYer?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

What sort of texture? Unless it a really fine texture, I think you will be on a hiding to nothing. A skim is the only real answer.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Like this...


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

That would take an age to sand flat and it would never look good as you won't get it uniform.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I'd probably be going down the route of re doing it with a skim, but if the drywall sander isn't too expensive to hire and the textured plaster isn't rock hard, could be worth a go - but I suspect you'll struggle to get a finish you're after and def don't think you'd get as good finish as redoing it...

Be interested to hear / see your results if you do have a go :thumb:


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Is it Artex ? Have you tried a steamer & scraping it off ?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Jue said:


> Is it Artex ? Have you tried a steamer & scraping it off ?


I'm not sure to be honest will do a test patch, not like I've got anything to lose


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

MDC250 said:


> I'm not sure to be honest will do a test patch, not like I've got anything to lose


Sometimes it works & if you are wonting it off like you say :thumb:


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Can't say as I've used one of them but I did the whole of a living room with hand held sanders (think I killed 2 of them IIRC?) and it took me about 2 weeks. I don't think I'd ever bother again.

With mine there were lots of sections where it had been replastered (poorly) and where extra sockets had been chased in but the infill sat proud and was the wrong consistency. It ended up perfect in the end but was very time consuming.

I used an oil based primer before painting so outlines of the 'repaired' plaster didn't show through.

Be sure to wear a mask too, the dust gets bloody everywhere. If you wear paper overalls you'll be sweating like Rik Waller in a pie shop, if you don't the plaster dust leaches any moisture from your skin.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Fortuiutsly Aldi have a drywall sander on offer at the minute and for £80 I'll take the punt. Have seen sanding discs online for about 75p a pop.

Did a test patch with steamer and scraper and got a pretty decent finish so hopeful may save myself a quid or 2000 which was the best quote for hall stairs and landing...just the top section above the Dado rail mind


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Scrap that have 160 mixed grade discs coming in at just over £20 delivered. What's the worst that can happen


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2017)

I’ll be keeping an eye out for your updates on this, yours already looks smooth compared to what I have to deal with but I’m keen to see how you do.

Good luck with it!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Don’t do it , get it skimmed best decision you will every make, and spend some quality time on your wax collection


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Can't bring myself to part with money I don't have Derek


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Time flies when we aren't having fun, hadn't realised I posted about this so long ago.

As suspected the dry wall sander was no good, will probably still see use at some point on much flatter walls.

Lots of messing around getting quotes etc but had some plastering done pre 1st lockdown, in late January. To be honest the results were mixed. Some sections were brilliant, some average and one section of wall failed to bond and completely fell away when I was stripping the skirting board ready for painting. I'm glad I scaled back what I got them in to do in the end. They were due to do hall stairs and landing but ended up doing a section in lounge, kitchen and a some by the back door.

Partly logistics with not really wanting anybody in the house post lockdown V1 and pre lockdown V2, partly money and partly thinking could I do any worse, I decided to re do the section that fell off the wall.

Worked quite well in the end, took me a while but glad I had a go. Not perfect by any stretch but passable.

Encouraged by that, I spent a few quid on a paddle mixer, various trowels and set to another section of wall today.

I wouldn't make a living from it but considering 2nd time I've picked up a trowel I think I'll keep going...once my arm is sorted, have a procedure later in the week 

Blue grit is magic, fantastic product.



















1st coat trowelled on and flattened.

Bit stressful with timings as other than watching bits online I'm winging it.

2nd coat was fine going on and trowelled up OK.

Light mist with water and a 'wet' trowel, finished with a dry trowel using a plastic blade.

Once it's dried out, I'll hopefully think to post up.


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

That looks fantastic - you should be really proud of yourself for getting a finish as good as that on your first attempt!! :thumb:

When we moved to the bungalow I paid to do a plastering course at the local college as there was so much plastering required. They then cancelled the course twice before refunding me - apparently they couldn't get a lecturer!! Ended up paying a plasterer who did a decidedly average job, with original cracks showing through again within a couple of months. 

Wish I'd had the confidence to go straight at it and get a result half as good as you've gotten


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I’m under no illusions, to get to any standard you have to put the time in, the been there, done that, got the T shirt kind of experience. 
Watching a time served professional is mesmerising, they are like artists.

I’ve no idea how I’d tackle the stairs, we have double height ceilings so it’s a fair drop, plenty of fancy features like a rounded end at one point. Ceilings I’m picturing being a complete mare to do but will maybe see how I get on with that...another day.

I’d recommend anybody to have a go though, if it’s a wall that needs doing what’s the worst than happens you have to strip it back and get somebody into fix which you were going to anyway. 

Plaster is dirt cheap (B&Q has some in the other day for 50p a bag so if that’s not worth a punt I don’t know what is), you don’t need lots of kit so it’s well worth seeing if you can save a few quid, get a new skill and some satisfaction.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

You should be very pleased with that. It looks superb. 

I did a utility room in last house and was okish but not something I'd even attempt now. We've had our whole house reskimmed now but luckily I have a mate who does it. Still not cheap though and we do have to give him plenty of notice.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thought I'd revisit my post. I've never been happy with one section in particular that the plasterers did for me, cracks everywhere and it had clearly failed to bond.

Was able to take the skim coat off using a scraper, it came off in entire sections very easily. The Artex underneath the skim coat is terrible can't stress how much I hate the stuff, on this section I was able to scrape it back to the original plaster and underneath was actually nice and flat but had some cracks showing and tapping away confirmed my suspicions that it was hollow in sections. So off that came as well back to bare brick. Would rather redo the entire section from scratch rather than patch it up.

Picked up some Thistle Hardwall and will look to get that on tomorrow.


----------

